# List your 'Must haves'!



## gamefreak14 (Sep 19, 2004)

Lets list a couple of must-have programs!* List only the ones which you absolutely need, ones which stand out from the crowd. Also give a brief description of each * Btw don't list NAV, Nero and the like!
Here goes mine---
1. Hare (Doubles the speed of your pc.... well, almost 
2. Start Button killer (Use this program to gain some precious space on your taskbar, www.tsoftcentral.com/startkiller/ )
3. ShellToys XP (38 Context menu extensions)
4. NewzCrawler 1.7 (Get news from around the world in seconds)
5. Alcohol 120% (Mounts any type of image easily)
6. Tweak-XP 3
7. True Launch Bar (Better than XP's quicklaunch)

Enjoy!


----------



## sailendra (Sep 19, 2004)

1. Flashget (Download Manager)
2. eMule Plus (P2P)
3. Mozilla Thunderbird. (Email client)
4.  CuteFTP - FTP Client
5.  Winrar 
6.  UltraISO (ISO tool)
7. Kaspersky Antivirus.


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 19, 2004)

1) Window Blinds
2) Objectbar ( must have)
3) Icon packager
4) Black cursors, I got one set
5) A lot of other skins & packs


Now come to the osftware

1) Outlook 2003

2) Everything else I got in my PC


----------



## ShekharPalash (Sep 19, 2004)

I can't imagine my PC without ny of 'em... 

#Style XP (I hate those 3 default colors!!  ) www.tgtsoft.com
# Tuneup-Utilities 2004 (works perfect!) www.tune-up.de
#Ace Utilities 2.3.4 (cleans junk stuff) www.acelogix.com
#Firefox (everyone knows why!!) Just Google if don't know!!!
#WinRAR 3.4 / WinZip 9 
#ObjectDock  www.stardock.net
#Axialis IconWorkshop www.axialis.com
#Photoshop Album/Picasa www.adobe.com.products  / www.google.com
#Photoshop CS  www.adobe.com.products
#Y!M / MSN M /GAIM .... 
#DAP 7.2 / FlashGet ................ 
#GMail Notifier     Google for it.... 
#Diskeeper   www.executive.com
#Partition Magic    www.symantec.com
#LClock (I hate that plane clock)  *www.neowin.net/forum/index.php?showtopic=157465
#SmartBarXP  www.smartbarxp.com
#Y'z Toolbar (I hate that default Windows XP Toolbar!!)   (i think this software is no longer available, nyways look at NeoWin.net for it... 
#Macromedia Contribute ('coz I don't know any coding stuff and it let me build cool web site... don't believe just check my website  www.eSquare.tk )  www.macromedia.com/downloads
#WMP 10 / Winamp 5.x 
#Dynomite www.popcap.com 
#DOOM3   NEED NO INTRO JUST GOOGLE IT... lol 
#Quake III 
#NFSU
# MS Office 2003  
.
# NAV 2004
.
#LINKIN PARK  (these days!!)  
.
.

. and of course Windows XP SP2... lol
.
.


----------



## theraven (Sep 19, 2004)

style xp
winrar
ultraiso
sonique
maxthon
edonkey
kazaa
bittorrent
bootskin
logon studio
coverXP
fast cd ripper
PSP
lots of video tools ( DVD santa ,tmpgenx, virtualdub, DVD Shrink ..etc.)


----------



## Prashray (Sep 19, 2004)

Well I need an OS first.....


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Sep 19, 2004)

YzDock ...
Maxthon ..
WinRar ...
IrfanView ..
QcdPlayer ... (Foobar is catching up too  ..)
Spybot SND ..
Spyware Blaster ..
Kaspersky .. (I m beginning to like it .. ) ...
Aluminum Alloy theme ...


----------



## sreevirus (Sep 20, 2004)

Firefox (TOPS THE LIST...with some useful extensions ofcourse!)
QCD (cant live without it)
Style XP (must have for sexy desktops)
MassDownloader (incomparable)
WinRAR (comp's incomplete without winrar)
Spybot SnD/Spyware blaster
SnagIt/IrfanView
TweakUI
ePrompter (rox )
ZoneAlarm Pro 
System Mechanic
Soundforge
VirtualDub

EDIT: Forgot to add EmEditor....man i use this baby everyday....damn useful s/w as notepad replacement.


----------



## medpal (Sep 20, 2004)

sygate personal firewall
kaspersky antivirus
ad aware
spybot s and d
irfanview
opera
outlook express
winzip 9.00 
winrar
openoffice.org
syatem mechanic
windows media player
music match jukebox
nero burning rom
isobuster
yahoo / msn messengers
skype
yahoo pops
eprompter
gmailer xp
adobe photoshop cs


all this need a good operating system to run
that is
win xp sp2


----------



## Maverick340 (Sep 20, 2004)

Shekar ur sites kewl 
Also could u gimme the urls of the softwars u recoended 
if they r available on digit pls tell me(i have a slow net connection)


----------



## ujjwal (Sep 20, 2004)

AVG Free Antivirus
EasyCleaner
Flashget
HijackThis
IrfanView
Rain
Spybot S&D
Trillian
WinRAR
Zonealarm


----------



## shrek_incredible (Sep 20, 2004)

*Hare ?*

hey,

wat is this software Hare ? Never heard of it .. can u gimme the download link  gamefreak ...!!


----------



## gamefreak14 (Sep 20, 2004)

*Re: Hare ?*



			
				shrek_incredible said:
			
		

> hey,
> 
> wat is this software Hare ? Never heard of it .. can u gimme the download link  gamefreak ...!!



It's somewhere on www.dachshundsoftware.com


----------



## krishnathelord (Sep 21, 2004)

windows longhorn
office 2003
direct x 9.0c
download accelator 7.2
winace
winrar 3.2
winzip 9.0 (6102)
adobe acrobat
adobe Photoshop cs
adobe indesign cs
adobe illustrator cs
ghostsurfer (to remove my ip tracks from sites i want) 8) 
nero 6.2
winamp 5.3
windows mediaplayer 9
norton anti virus 2004


----------



## Scandi[sk]git (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Hare ?*



			
				shrek_incredible said:
			
		

> hey,
> 
> wat is this software Hare ? Never heard of it .. can u gimme the download link  gamefreak ...!!




its just another fake product. i doesn't works as it claims to be.


----------



## gamefreak14 (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Hare ?*



			
				Scandi[sk said:
			
		

> git]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've been using it for about 4 months, and trust me....it does speed up things. But not to 202% as quoted by them. Probably around 25%. I'm talking loading times of apps. Not games.


----------



## ShekharPalash (Sep 21, 2004)

amanwannalearn said:
			
		

> Shekar ur sites kewl
> Also could u gimme the urls of the softwars u recoended
> if they r available on digit pls tell me(i have a slow net connection)




look at my post again.... i added their links...


----------



## saROMan (Sep 21, 2004)

Win XP w/Out Sp2 (pple i have p3 533 /Debian
MassDownloader 2.7.534 SR2
AVG/QuickHeal AV
Green /Firefox Browser(IE S****)
WinRAR/PicoZip
Nero/Clone CD
Winamp 5.4/Sonique 2(WMP S****)
IrfanView
ZoneAlarm PRo/Panda AV 7.06+Firewall
SpyBot S&D
Whole Stardock Suit/StyleXP
Anticrash
System Mech 4.0j
TweakXP
BootXP
Acrobat Reader


----------



## siddharth_menon (Sep 22, 2004)

Partition Magic 8
 Drive Image
 Steam
 Counter Strike
 Adobe Acrobat
 MSN msg 6
 Nero
 Irfan View
 WinZIP 9
 WinRAR
 LanChat Enterprise
 WWWFileShare
 Office 2003
 XP Plus!
 XP Digital Media Plus!
 Flashget
 QuickTime
 WinDVD 6
 DivX
 shockwave
 Yahoo Msg
 WinMedia Player 10
 TweakXP Pro
 ABC Bittorrent Client
 Visual Studio .NET


----------



## indrajit (Sep 25, 2004)

*cool st of software info.*

Free RAM XP Pro
Zone Alarm
EZ Antivirus
SpyBot Search and Destroy
PC Security (my brother playes games on my PC  )
Winamp 5
System Mechanic
Stinger (traced 7 worms in my system last month)


----------



## GNUrag (Sep 26, 2004)

Gimme a copy of Knoppix 3.6.... I'll be happy with it !!!


----------



## ShekharPalash (Sep 26, 2004)

@GNUrag.... man u live/do/eat/talk and everything LINUX... cool...


----------



## GNUrag (Sep 26, 2004)

ShekharPalash said:
			
		

> @GNUrag.... man u live/do/eat/talk and everything LINUX... cool...



Yeah man!!! I even shi# GNU/Linux in the morning .... and never felt left out... all software, resources, etc are all there.... except for viruses, trojans .... just cant understand why people are still stuck with crappy software.... almost all the things that are listed by people are on my system, except for trojan cleaners....


----------



## djmykey (Sep 26, 2004)

My list of must haves..............
Win XP (+ SP1)
Mozilla Firefox
Winrar 3.30
DAP 7.2
Regcleaner
Quickheal 7.02
Winamp 5.05
DivX
Yahoo Messenger 6
am thinking will update list soon..................................


----------



## drgrudge (Sep 26, 2004)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> 1) Window Blinds
> 2) Objectbar ( must have)
> 3) Icon packager
> 4) Black cursors, I got one set
> 5) A lot of other skins & packs



i want the same thing...and also winzip 9


----------



## Wildstyle (Sep 27, 2004)

Well whenever Windows XP seriously crashes (duh?) and I reinstall it, the first software I install before I continue with usual work are:

1. Windows XP Service Pack 2
2. Winzip
3. Mozilla Firefox
4. Flashget+DAP
5. Winamp, Windows Media Player 10
6. Add Remove Plus
7. Ad-aware+Spybot S&D
8. Spamihilator
9. Matrix Screen Locker (a desktop lock)
10. United Devices Cancer Research screensaver
11. DivX, Fraunhofer MP3 codec, VirtualDub, MyFlix
12. Isobuster
13. P2P (WinMX, Kazaa Lite, Ares, Soulseek, Shareaza)
14. Usual stuff (Norton Antivirus, Outlook Express configured, 3 popular messengers, TV tuner software, Nero,Acrobat Reader)

After all these are installed, I feel confident enough to continue with usual work.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 27, 2004)

Well first comes Firefox. 
Thunderbird (email client)
Mix-Fx (flash effects, exxxxcellent tool for website)
Dreamweaver MX 2004
DiscLib (disc library software. The best)
Ad-aware se


----------



## alib_i (Oct 10, 2004)

I think you guys missed two small utilities ...

1. *PageDefrag*

A small utility which allows to defrag page file during boot..
It will not only ddefrag page file but also try to defrag all system files like hibenate.sys and other files in system32 folder.
*www.majorgeeks.com/download603.html

2. *Anticrash*

An utility designed by the makers of *Hare*.
Meant to detect and avoid crashes.
As expected .. it doesnt detect ALL crashes but is fairly good in detecting them.
proof of my comp  --> *tinypic.com/c15zo
*www.dachshundsoftware.com/download.html


----------



## majig (Oct 11, 2004)

Here is my list----------->

Firefox 9 ----------------- 	The BEST browser 
StyleXP   ----------------  	I liked windowblind but this one cool too.
Ms Office 2003 -------- 	Whatever else you try you can't get the feel.
QCD player ------------ Winamp is far better but its more usr friendly.
Zone Alarm------------- 	.....
AVG --------------------	You can't get better AntiVirus at its price (?) . 
Adobe Pagemaker 7 --      This one has a spacial place in my PC
iLeap -------------------	Multilingual software 
PDF X-chang pro -----	     To make PDF files.
System Mechanic------	    Windows System Optimiser is better I think!  
Virtual Dub -------- Wish it could work on all kind of files!! Still its the best.
Cool Edit Pro -----------Chenge its name after aquired by Adobe (InTune?)
                                    	The best audio editor.
Keyman --------------  Type local languages (Hindi, Bengali, Tamil, â€¦ etc) 
				directly in MS Office, Notepad etc.  
FlashGet ------------------	MassDownloader is better but itâ€™s free......
UltraISO
Warez(P2P)
Nero 6
Winzip/Zipgenius
Dreamweaver MX
Flash MX
SpyBot
WinDVD 5/BS player

One more thing!
Before upgrading to WinXP sp2 in Win98 I used Aston Desktop. I specially liked its two side bars. So in WinXP I tried ObjectDoc (Itâ€™s really cool!!). But the programme crashed too often resulting loss of previous settings (It also ate up my precious few RAM). So as a replacement I made two side bars (Auto Hide it to give the effect) using desktop quick launch toolbar.


----------



## ravimevcha (Oct 12, 2004)

here is another list

First of all Windows XP Professional

NAV 2004
Winrar 3.9
Disk Keeper Pro 8.0
ACD See Power pack 6.0
Swish Max
Easy Recovery
system mechanic 4.0
Reg Healer 4.3
MS Office 2003
Adobe Photoshop 7.0
Adobe Imageready 7.0
Adobe Acrobat Reader 6.0
Robo PDF
Winamp 5.02 
 And Many more


----------



## ujjwal (Oct 12, 2004)

Ah I just remembered diskeeper ... though the free version has been discontinued, you can still download diskeeper lite at *www1.execsoft.com/dklite.exe


----------

